
Ask: What are the mechanics of how Coinbase moves its Bitcoin? - thinkloop
Do several executives meet in a special room at a certain hour, with their keys on paper&#x2F;usb, and type them into an air-gapped machine one-by-one?<p>How do they handle a lost key, do they have to move $1 billion+ of Bitcoin to a new wallet?
======
elorm
Most of the answers will be found here

[https://engineering.coinbase.com/how-coinbase-builds-
secure-...](https://engineering.coinbase.com/how-coinbase-builds-secure-
infrastructure-to-store-bitcoin-in-the-cloud-30a6504e40ba)

------
zaroth
It's possible they spend a lot of money complying with a very strict security
protocol for how much money is left in cold-storage and how much money is hot.
It's possible there's not a lot in cold storage at all. I'm not sure it has
been or can be proven. But if they haven proven cold-storage and strict
protocols, I can only hope they do.

